# hydrogen, magnets, & wood



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

id like to get a HHO dry cell to produce... HHO. i know with the right amount of tweeks you can run cars & generators off of it but id also like to look into running house hold appliances (convert gas appliances). if you had a well then youd have a crap load of fuel for it, the only thing youd need to stock up on is electrolite solution. so theres my pennies on the table.

also has anyone heard of permanent magnetic generators like the hummingbird motor. i think that would be freakin awsome.

...and i think you could do alot with rocket stoves also like heating, cooking, baking... um, sauna, & hot tubing.

so what do you' all think


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been researching HHO for my generator and older vehicles and the technology looks sound but it is not free. A HHO generator separates the hydrogen from the oxygen so you can burn the hydrogen, but the technology is supressed by big oil so the best generators are hard to find. I know that there have been prototype cars produced that run on water but they seem to have disappeared. 

Rocket stoves are awesome and well worth the cost to buy or build. There is a more efficient version of a rocket stove for in home use, I'll think of the name and post it later.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

"HHO" generators are used commercially to run torches when fuel storage is not an option. They are huge, costly (electrically run), and produce enough hydrogen and oxygen to run a torch. Even at that size and expense they do NOT produce enough gases to run even a small gas engine. If you expect the generator on your vehicle to produce enough "HHO" to run the engine you are dreaming and ill informed. It is less costly to make alcohol than it is to make "HHO". Alcohol is easier to store, less dangerous, and can be nearly as efficient as gasoline in an engine that is built to take advantage of alcohol's quirks. Vegetable oil is another fuel that can be made with less expense than "HHO". It will run in diesel engines and can be used in the wick type oil lamps. (alcohol needs a mantel type lamp to be of any lighting value.)


----------

